# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid rpg game!-LucidRage

## conisag

Hi everyone! ive thought of this game and i want you all to participate its a lucid dream game for when you are, well, ld'ing everyone has to post what happened and the winner is the person who gets from one side of the island without breaking any rules- alive.
Sound good?
Your put on lucidrage island, there are many mystical and powerful creatures you must report what you find you can use all your lucid powers to fight the attackers but you cant change scenery or escape you have to fight them. this game depends on honesty-like the lucid task of the month.
report what creatures you find and the result of your voyage, you can summon anyone/anything you want to help.
flying up is allowed but not away, you start at an old wooden entrance to what was once a beautiful island paradise now its an abandoned and rotting shell of its former self and it hides a dark secret find out what happend and get from this side of the island to the other where theres a boat waiting for you you have as many ld's as it takes to complete the island.
goodluck.
+ p.s all weapons are allowed as are magical powers.:p :wink2:

----------


## conisag

Once you have died you must re-start at the beggining and report it here.

----------


## conisag

THE BEGGINING:
the wooden entrance is a rotten pier and it leads from the beach to the woods from there the jorney is up to your mind and imagination.

----------


## conisag

> The rules as you know are simple please abide by them
> Heres a few things i want you to know about the island, in the woods there are dino's like from jurrasic park, giants, dwarfs,umpa lumpa's, dragons,bears, and many more creatures ill leave your imagination to decide,there are wild horses which can be used as transport,and there is a old mansion deep into the forest called the lumbridge, in where you will find zombies some rooms are safe where if you wish you can catch your breath, others have trap doors and a somwhat more disturbing truth hides in 1 of the rooms, combat with magic is allowed as long as you dont escape or change scenery, you can however change the scenery for the opponent or morph into it



 :smiley: I advise that you find a weapons storage in lumbridge manor and stock up as you will be frightened at the things your own subconscious mind can invent.
any other suggestions for rules or input area's are welcomed and appreciated.
goodluck! and remember you will only find here what your own mind is capable of creating-your worst nightmare.

----------


## Hazel

Wow, that sounds really fun! The next LD I have, I might actually do this! (I usually can't think of any cool things to do in my LDs, so this should be exciting!)

----------


## conisag

Awesome please keep in touch if enought people get into it i'll  start a website for the game with pictures and stuff to really get the imagination going!
woo ::banana::

----------


## Sandform

Seems intereseting, if I had better dreaming attention I would play it.

----------


## conisag

Please do because even if you dont complete it or even win, you will gain better control along the journey and you could become alot better at lding and finding out about yourself

----------


## Sandform

Now, if I can only have another LD =( been on a dry spell

----------


## TaNK

This actually sounds very, very cool. I might do this in my next LD: I need to hone my combat skills some.

----------


## rose_red

> Awesome please keep in touch if enought people get into it i'll  start a website for the game with pictures and stuff to really get the imagination going!
> woo



That'd be awesome. I'll have to try this for sure. I have a question: would/could this be a shared dreaming thing like the crossroads, or is this all in the individual's mind alone?

----------


## TaNK

If you believe in shared dreaming then...fine. I personally don't. I'd say let's keep that out of it, since not everybody does.

----------


## rose_red

> If you believe in shared dreaming then...fine. I personally don't. I'd say let's keep that out of it, since not everybody does.



I see your point and agree competely.

----------


## conisag

If you believe in it and you know somone else that does, great but i dont and its supposed to be (for the most part) in the players head , Im building the website and i'll put up trophies that if you complete it you can put in your signature.
Please put the link to this in your signature so we can get some more players :smiley: 
Im thinking of a part of the place on the island where you can specificly learn things.
so far ive built a basic map and a start and beggining that i will put in, what goes in-between start and finish is your most hardcore nightmare.
Lol that said! lets start havin some fun! goodluck and when you start running try not to look back to find whats chasing you-just run!

----------


## gangsterwu

this sounds exciting, now I have to go practice my LD skills (I haven't recalled a dream in weeks)
will this rpg game include hp? maybe there can be a town in your map where you can buy health potions and maps?

----------


## conisag

Thats an awesome idea.
I'll chat to the other people who want to play and we can see how they feel about it, we could have health potions mage potions and stuff aswell as our own houses and stuff.

----------


## elampe

I am so going to train for this. I want to be able to fight using a tactic other than snapping to instantly kill my opponents. In my next lucid dream I'm going to create a colosseum and fight whatever my subconscious comes up with.

----------


## gangsterwu

is it possible to bring other DC's and even your dream guide along to battle with you? there should also be some NPC that will help you along the journey.

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

This sounds awesome, hopefully I will have something to report soon...

----------


## Sandform

I hate you guys adding over complexity to this game...WTF!!! Lol  How the hell am I gonna keep track of HP? lol I am not that skilled damnit.  Hell my lucids dreams don't even last long enough for this game in the first place LOL.

Ok, i' not really angry at you guys, but come on, my brain is not that effecient!

----------


## gangsterwu

> Ok, i' not really angry at you guys, but come on, my brain is not that effecient!



oh, you'll be surprised how efficient your brain can be!  ::banana::

----------


## Spencer

> oh, you'll be surprised how efficient your brain can be!



I hope so. Normally my dreams aren't long. (but I recall one almost every night) This sounds good none the less to me. :Cool:

----------


## Sandform

The other day I hypnotized my DC's into doing whatever I wanted...I cast a spell on them, and their eyes turned grey, if I made the spell stronger they would dissapear lol...So do you think hypnatism should be banned from his game?

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Well hypnotism would quite take away the fun from it I feel, as would any measure of control over your enemies - anyone with good control would be able to snap through it. I personally wouldn't find that fun. But hey, I'm not the creator of this game...

Conisag! _*crowds cheer in distance*_

This sounds very cool. Good idea. This is amazing.

You know that the Lucid Crossroads relies on your imagination to create it individually? THere is no communal LD space, your subconcious has just been told what to expect so it creates when you go there. The receptionists were a nice touch. All that was was also making subconcious representations of yourself to answer any question you might have. You're basically asking yourself, therefore all the confused answers you hear about.

Just wanted to mention that, since you were tslking about it. The Lucid Crossroads is genius. btw I beliueve shared dreaming is real, but that's irrelevant.

----------


## Sweepyhead

It isn't wierd to have like superhuman capabilities while dreaming? I have done some insane things in dreams and when i wake up i just feel crazy....

----------


## conisag

Hypnotizing your dc's might make combat less fun.
its up to you we can do a vote on banned things if everyone wants. ::banana::

----------


## Sandform

Hows that website your working on coming conisag?

----------


## conisag

Hey matey, yeah its coming on awesome pictures is the main problem dont wnat to give away too much but a general idea of the beggining. :Happy: 
how is everyone?

----------


## conisag

Btw, that link in your video is seriously brainwashing against religion the word "delusional" and "magical" have given me a massive headache.

----------


## Shaderem X

> That'd be awesome. I'll have to try this for sure. I have a question: would/could this be a shared dreaming thing like the crossroads, or is this all in the individual's mind alone?



If shared dreaming exists, it would be like Xbox Live, only in a dream!
I have to try this sometime though; I get LDs every 10 days or so, so I'll give it a go.

----------


## Sandform

> Btw, that link in your video is seriously brainwashing against religion the word "delusional" and "magical" have given me a massive headache.



Lol sorry.

----------


## conisag

Websites nearly done and should be up and running soon.
Im thinking of adding a few things to the Island to get it a better edge-Lucidrage on steroids! lol.
Heres a far better description of the manor to try and give you a better feel to it,
There are gates and fences around the manor, there is mud everywhere as its usually raining or thunder storming around LRI (Lucid rage island)
The gates are about 20ft high and they are padlocked, in the distance is the manor, its a tall old fashioned building the kind you would find in the 1800's, its very, very large and easy to become lost in whats in side may be worse than whats outside, there are- as you know safe rooms, and rooms that will probably leave you worped.
as you get closer to the house there are golden statues of gargoils, and steps that treacle with water which lead up to the 12ft by 8ft doors, the door hasnt been locked in years so they are easily opened, the windows are darkened and some overgrown by the plants outside if you go inside you will see a hallway infront of you and some giant stairs leading up stairs, and a waiting room, there are over 1000 rooms here if you choose to turn away or want to lock the front door to prevent intruders if your already feeling extremely unerved and want to rest simply turn the lock clockwise until it clicks in one of the rooms there is a shotgun above the fireplace and there is ammo on the fireplace you may choose to take it or not.
if you have serious bottle and choose to go against every natural tingle and instinct and let your un-nerved curiosity take over and make your way upstairs you will find the stairway splits into two directions, right, and left, you'll probably hear the rain treakling down outside and thunder dont let this set the atmosphere, there are plenty of bedrooms upstairs that are luxury and you can relax and, but there are more rooms where.....well, you'll see for yourself.
there is said to be a laboratory somwhere, its up to you to find out about that, as so far this is all the info i have gathered.
if it does seriously freak you out,mess you up and you really need to talk about it come here and im more than willing to chat to you.
happy nightmares

----------


## conisag

I forgot to mention if you find a room that is safe to lock the door its the same as downstairs and there is also a bolt which you simply slide to the right and pull the handle down until it clicks into place to wake up, Run the bath as hot as possible and dive in.
the other method of escape is going to bed.
or using the shotgun on yourself.

----------


## Sandform

Sounds alot like a resident evil plotline.

----------


## conisag

actaully thinking about it it does!, but its not resident evil. and i wouldnt really expect the same ending or even middle, from what i know so far, it gives me shivvers and makes me wonder if i want to go back, but each subsconscious will create its own darkness, and how are you sandstorm?

----------


## Sandform

Lol thats funny, you called me Sandstorm.

Lots of people call me wierd stuff, its like close to my name but not quite there =).

I personally haven't had a Lucid dream in a while, like three days or so, and I haven't had a chance to go to the island yet, which really sucks since I really want to go there! (btw I liked resident evil, even though I was usually too stupid to figure out some of the strategy games in it)

----------


## Jeff777

*hahaahhhaaa*

----------


## gangsterwu

so how long till the website is up?

----------


## Sandform

> *hahaahhhaaa*



Whats funny Jeff? lol

----------


## Sandform

*cough* *cough*  I haven't had a controlable lucid in a long time, no fair!  So I haven't had the oppurtunity to go yet =(.

----------


## Lucid Kokasion

I need to start Dream recall again. I'd really like to do this, but I'm more scared of my Subconcious attacking me than anything else. I try to stay away from Nightmares that involve deeply seeded "Evil's"

But I want to go! I still want to know what Not So Deeply seeded monsters I'll come up with, and how I'll fight them.





> The other day I hypnotized my DC's into doing whatever I wanted...I cast a spell on them, and their eyes turned grey, if I made the spell stronger they would dissapear lol...So do you think hypnatism should be banned from his game?



I believe we should be able to use any power. The Island will eventually throw something harder at us, so beware of the ones that hypnotize you into doing something you'd never want to do.

----------


## Lucid Kokasion

I'm gonna have nightmares now, I know it.

----------


## Sandform

> beware of the ones that hypnotize you into doing something you'd never want to do.



Lol thanks for giving my DC's that idea!!!!!

----------


## Lucid Kokasion

Hahaha. Hopefully they didn't read what you read. My DC's are more aware than I am and play tricks on me all the time. It's kind of interesting. Once they threw something very important to me in a swamp. I don't know why this was a big deal, I didn't even know what was so important about it. I think it was my integrity, but I'm not sure. I woke up before I found. In fact! I think that's what it was, I think it was a trophy of some sort.

----------


## The Cusp

Sounds like fun, but I think it might be easier to pull off once "Lost" is back on the air.

----------


## conisag

UPDATE: sadly the website plot has become impossible for me for now, so ive decided to build a  free site for it and will update you all later on the address.
anything to report to date?

----------


## Jeff777

Great idea conisag  :smiley:   But I think this should really be in the arcane arena forum

----------


## conisag

Hmmm, maybe good point, jeff in your next ld go to the island please, if you feel your emotionally stable and can manage your fear well enought please, as i really want to get lucidrage island going,  a visit here, i believe can and will change the way you see the world forever...
you might find a whole new person and bravery you never though even possible.
goodluck wooooohoooo!
Im off to bed in an hour or so to visit the island and im scared lmao.

----------


## conisag

well i dont meen to sound too excited but ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!
I made a little site that isnt even detailed but its there and ready to put alot of stuff in. check it out here: www.lucidrage.2ya.com

----------


## lagunagirl

yeah, this sounds fun. I'm totally going to do this!  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm definitely in. This sounds like my kinda adventure.  ::ninja:: 
Great idea, conisag!

I don't know if you should make it so detailed (as far as weather, how the locks on the doors look, things like that...), though, because it's doubtful that these things will all stay static in every dreamer's mind. I think leaving things like that open to interpretation will give the island a more haunting and surreal aspect to it, in that things can change at a moment's notice. Just a thought.  ::wink:: 

But as far as creatures we will likely see and key buildings and landmarks and whatnot, keep them coming. The more atmosphere we have, the better.  ::goodjob2::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Ok, so here is a little project that might help some of you bring this island to life (especially those with vivid imaginations and visualization):

I created a folder in my PC and dumped a bunch of google images into it - pictures of people, places and things that I might expect to see when stranded on a mystical dream/nightmare island. Before going to bed, whenever I'd like to try the game, I'd set my screensaver to sift through the folder, posting pictures from that folder, at random, on my screen. I set them to stay up on the screen for at least 30 seconds. While laying down (I usually leave my PC on overnight. Not sure how many others of you do) I'll drift off to sleep while watching the pictures and visualizing them as being parts of the dream setting I'm trying to incubate - The Island. As an added touch, I'll let me media player loop some of those relaxing sounds of the jungle and rainforest, through the night. Together, they create a really awesome setting to fall asleep. While watching and listening, I set the intention to dream about the island settings, and to realize my dream state when I find myself in these places.

The pictures that cycle across my screen (many of them are taken from Hi-Def games like _Crysis_, _Bioshock_, and the _Myst_ and _Elder Scrolls_ series', as well as some real-world pics) range from:

Outside atmospheres:
Ex:1
Ex:2
Ex:3
Ex:4

Building interiors:
Ex:1
Ex:2
Ex:3
Ex:4

Weapons:
Ex:1
Ex:2
Ex:3

Some possible enemies and creatures I might stumble upon:
Ex:1
Ex:2
Ex:3

And, of course, some native allys that I might...*cough*..."encounter."  ::wink::  :
Ex:1
Ex:2
Ex:3

In all, I have just over 200 pics in that folder, all with a real "mystic jungle" type feel to them. I tried this out last night and was able to incubate an island atmosphere in part of my dream, but it looked more like a low-graphics video game than the realism I'd like. It also didn't have much to do with the LucidRage Island, and I had no lucidity, but it's a start.  ::cooler::

----------


## 1342576

Not to be a wiseass, but "rpg game" means "role playing game game".

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Hahaha. Yeah, I thought about that, too. Conisag, you might want to edit the topic title. If you can't, or need some help, let me know.

Anyway, here is last night's attempt to get into LucidRage:

*09/20/2007
"Failed Trip to LucidRage"*
I'd gone to sleep set-up for an attempt to visit Conisag's LucidRage Island. I was focusing on the pictures on my screen while my eyes got heavy, listening to the nocturnal sounds of the jungle. 
Once I started dreaming, I could see the jungle, and the various shots of the island setting that I'd put up as an outline for LucidRage. The pictures, though, were actually moving as if they were in real life. I was as a disembodied spirit just watching these different shots from various parts of "the Island" (shots that are, again, made up of many different pictures from different settings), and the trees were swaying, the water was actually waving in the oceans. On some of the pictures, I have characters that I might find on LucidRage and some of these characters were present in the dream, actually moving around their scenes as if they were really there. Even though I could see them, I could feel my dettachment from the scenes. These images were more hypnogogic imagery, I believe, than actual dreams in deep sleep.

Sooner or later, I "woke up" in a false awakening. I actually had no idea I had fallen asleep because it felt like I was still laying down, trying to doze off. What got me up was the fact that, everytime I would try to go to sleep, I would feel this rocking sensation, like I just couldn't sit still, and my body was rocking involuntarily. No matter what position I moved in, after I'd gotten still I would still feel like I was rocking back and forth. Finally, it got so annoying that I got up and went to the computer. It was still dark out and the only light was coming from the monitor. 

I can't remember what exactly it was that tipped me off, but I started to suspect that I was still asleep. I looked across my desk and had a pile of paper stacked up on it. Focusing a little bit, I was able to lift one of the pages into the air with my mind. Finally I realized I was dreaming. The very first thing I did was look at my hands, to try to buy myself a little more "lucid time" and stabilize the dream. My fingers were really wrinkled, and my middle finger was extremely wide, around the tip. It stuck out from the sides like the eyes of a hammerhead shark. I immediately thought about the LucidRage Island, and started plotting out how I was going to get there (which is probably something I should have done while I was awake  ::rolleyes:: ) Standing in the middle of the room, I tried spinning. I spun around in place, thinking of one of the photos I'd picked as the inside of the mansion that Conisag said was on the island. I could barely see it, between the blurs of my rotation, but it just wasn't coming in clear at all. Finally, fearing waking up, I stopped spinning and thought of something else.

I walked over to my bed and jumped up on it. I kept feeling myself wobble like I couldn't stand up straight. Trying to ignore it, I jumped up and tried to phase through the ceiling and directly _into_ the LucidRage Island scene. I couldn't get through the ceiling, though, and just got a bunch of "static" like when you get stuck in a wall on a video game, and the image on the screen just jumped over and over. Finally, I stopped trying, and landed on my bed again. I stepped down off the bed and then walked toward my room door. (Obviously I had completely forgotten that the LucidRage game is supposed to start at a pier at the front of the island, and was just trying to show up inside of the mansion that is on the Island.) I visualized the mansion room that I had in mind, and tried to make it appear on the other side of the door. When I opened the door, I had just started to see the room that I was trying for. I could see the desk and the windows with the jungle behind it (it's actually This picture). But, the more I opened the door, the more out of focus the room became. The dream was beginning to unravel itself (probably because I was getting too excited). By the time I started trying to get control, it was too far gone, and completely vanished.

----------


## italianmonkey

being m ego pimped by the recent events.......

i'll remotely start thinking about it
it also look similar to the setting of a old d&d adventure i had (with a veeeery good master), so i think you'll have an halfling (  ::shock::  )

like, this is like d&d with the best graphic EVER
 ::D:

----------


## mark

ah man this is such a great Idea....man im gonna have to try to remember this lol!!

----------


## Lucid_Diamonds

This is an excellent concept. I've always been fascinated with the scenery from RPGs. 

I can't wait to get back into lucid dreaming and try this out. 

Conisag, the website you gave us has not been activated. 

Take your time and make it spectacular.  :boogie: 

Please, take your time.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I had a hell of a time trying to get the Island, last night, but it made for one fuckin _great_ adventure! It was long as hell, though, because the search for it spanned over the length of 4 LD's.  ::shock::  

Trying to get to the island and failing, throughout 4 LD's is kind of disheartening, though, let me tell you.  :Sad: 

The post is probably too long to ugly up this thread with, but Here is the journal entry, for those that would like to read it.

----------


## conisag

As is said to you on pm well done matey!
You will get there and ill put  toghther a map to get there jsut for you special like: lol
you should find it really easy but stress will throw you off it just daydream about the island or watch a scary movie and afterwards imagine the island and its atmosphere.

----------


## conisag

Ive done it ive been to LucidRage and what a flipping place! its beautiful i could last very long down to the actual physical fear but wow!!!
Okay so here goes Im dreaming and become lucid but i didnt even reality check i just said outload i must be dreaming,I decid to go to lucidrage island and walk outside what was my old school (i finished school 2 years ago and work) and there was a sea and a boat ready to take me there, "okay i thought"i remembered other peoples failed attempts and thought its because they always say they "attempt" to get to LRI so i simply said im going there and thats final i got there extremely quick almost like a flash and the guy had changed from a small black guy to a big white guy-(weird)
He then said it what sounded like a puerto rican voice- you get off here. i got onto the peer which seemed extremely weathered and began walking down to the shoor(spelling?)
and i then get onto the ebach, have you ever fell off your bike and hit your head real hard? and thres a funny smell/fuzzy feeling in your nose? the air was thick with that smell like pain/hurt had been going on i eventually starting shaking and becoming really unerved looking forward into the forest infront of me i dint move off the beach for what felt like 20minutes then when i began making my way in i started to blur and it felt like i was falling and i woke up.
!!!!!!Damn that was crazy!!!!!!!!! ive had plenty of lucids but this place the atmosphere i had consciously built up made it so awesome in my dream, has anyone else got there yet?

----------


## conisag

I need weapons god damn it! i cant go in there without anything.
not to self in future leave beach as it is only a dream DONT BE A PUSSY.

----------


## conisag

B-U-M-P lol! ::banana::  ::bowdown::  :boogie:

----------


## Altasi

Bump!! Also like to say how unique this sounds, 

I'm gonna give it a try as soon as i manage to create a Snowy-Twister in a grassy field.

----------


## conisag

Awesome if you win first you get a medal to put in your sig.

----------


## Grod

Yeah this sounds great! I agree with Onierionaut tho, I think small details should be left up to the dreamer, I think it should stay pretty simple. But It's your idea so whatever do what the hell you want with it. 

Great idea.

----------


## conisag

anyone else been there yet?

----------


## gangsterwu

you know there's a game released called Lucidrage... just google it!
maybe that will help people get on the right track  :smiley:

----------


## mr. coffee

dang this sounds awesome ill have to try it. but how come the website u gave us isnt working?

----------


## maniakalBycikle

this sounds really [email protected]$$.  too bad i haven't had a LD yet...maybe this will help.  

am i the only one who cant get to the website?    :Confused:

----------


## warock

Getting the scene right seems tougher than fighting the monsters  ::?:

----------


## Gnumonic

I will give this a try if i ever have enough control in my dreams to change my enviroment.

----------


## Vegan

This sounds like a really great way to increase your abilities  ::banana:: 


I have to try this next lucid

----------


## aceboy

lol sounds fun, but since i just starting lucid dreaming 2 months ago my LD varies, ill try your game if i can

----------


## Mini Man56

SUPER BUMP!!! (3 months worth, lol) This thread's too fun to die!

Anyway, this is awesome, I'm goin for it. And, like the others said, the website's not workin'...

----------


## Maeni

Yes, this thread needed a bump! I was sad to see it was dead when I was linked to it.

I'll definetly go there once I get better at getting lucid  :smiley:

----------


## Mini Man56

Re-bump

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

....14 month epic bump?

I remember reading this before I joined, and it was actually quite a good incentive for me to get lucid, something to do at least. Unfortunately, the one time I actually remember looking for the place ended in a massive tidal wave wiping everything out. Which was a shame. And I guess I kinda forgot about it after that.

BUT it is a very cool idea, which I shall definately be trying now I've got back into this whole lucid dreaming lark. Though I'll probably just be sticking to the basics of 'old abandoned mansion on an island with monsters 'n' shit' rather than try and implement all the complications that followed.

----------


## Native Dreamer

Hahhaha massive bump man. I wanna I have not read the op but i wanna try this lol.

----------


## Maeni

Thread got bumped!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPmb0F00YPE (if yt tags won't work)

----------


## Ashling

I would have PM'd conisag but he hasnt been on since 2008 so...

How is anyone supposed to remember all the details of this place?
It's so specific that certain rooms have special things in them.  Wouldn't we all have to be VERY VERY good lucid dreamers to do this?

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

I think it'd be much better/easier to strip it down to its basics, forget the specifics. So rather than have specific rooms set up with specific things, just let the mind run wild. I think even if you were very good at lucid dreaming, it'd be extreeemely hard to have the right number of rooms with the right number of things in and everything. I'm jus gunna try and stick with the whole idea of some rooms are good, some rooms are bad, and some rooms are in between. I think the fun in this is seeing what your mind comes up with.

Unless you are VERY, VERY good at lucid dreaming of course, in which case you can try and keep to the specifics. To each their own.

----------


## Ashling

Yeah that's true.  I hope I can do this in a dream soon.

----------


## conisag

> I would have PM'd conisag but he hasnt been on since 2008 so...
> 
> How is anyone supposed to remember all the details of this place?
> It's so specific that certain rooms have special things in them.  Wouldn't we all have to be VERY VERY good lucid dreamers to do this?



Im back! nananana! Okay do it however you want brah, forget the details if it makes it easier for you.

----------


## TurtleLG

> Hi everyone! ive thought of this game and i want you all to participate its a lucid dream game for when you are, well, ld'ing everyone has to post what happened and the winner is the person who gets from one side of the island without breaking any rules- alive.
> Sound good?
> Your put on lucidrage island, there are many mystical and powerful creatures you must report what you find you can use all your lucid powers to fight the attackers but you cant change scenery or escape you have to fight them. this game depends on honesty-like the lucid task of the month.
> report what creatures you find and the result of your voyage, you can summon anyone/anything you want to help.
> flying up is allowed but not away, you start at an old wooden entrance to what was once a beautiful island paradise now its an abandoned and rotting shell of its former self and it hides a dark secret find out what happend and get from this side of the island to the other where theres a boat waiting for you you have as many ld's as it takes to complete the island.
> goodluck.
> + p.s all weapons are allowed as are magical powers.:p



magical powers are allowed...I think this game is unfair.

I have made the ground beneath an entire (enemy) city crumble, evaporate, and the whole city imploded, then exploded, then was sucked in to the depths of hell, where I gave Satan special orders for them.

----------


## Delwind

ok i tried to do this rpg look what ive found:

i was with a guy holding a gun and everything went slow mo, and then i thought, that only happens in nightmares!then i became lucid, i was teleported to my house and i was trying to find a way to enter the island, i  created a PC and it was an bealtiful island wallpaper , i entered it and there was a wooden door, i opened it and everithing went dark and giant hands appeared , lol, i got rid of them easily with telekinesis, then armies of medieval characters began to emerge and with them a giant bronze statue walking , i made them levitate and smashed them on the ground, more began t appear, appeared demons , and sort of things and i was using a power to crush their organs, they where dying instantly, then i tried to do a kamehameha and i failed, in fact i tried 3 times, and there was some guys reaching me and attacking me.
I pushed everyone and tried to create a sword, i failed too, then i tought: if i cant create one i can get one from the dc, i killed a knight and got his sword, i ran to the enemies like a samurai and i was killing everyone till they stopped to appear, then i walked, and there was like an door in a boat, in the door was written: Kokiri Thief (i thought : wtf, zelda?) i entered and it was dark, i shouted Boost light! and all the lights were on i searched for this thief and i discovered that it was my house and there was a window open, i became confsed if it was a dream or not and then i looked to my hands, my fingers were melted and i thought: yea this is a dream , lol. I was going to jump out of the window to fly and there was somenthing preventing me , i tried to create computers and nothing, somenthing took out all my powers and i woke up

it was a crazy dream lol

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> I think it'd be much better/easier to strip it down to its basics, forget the specifics. So rather than have specific rooms set up with specific things, just let the mind run wild. I think even if you were very good at lucid dreaming, it'd be extreeemely hard to have the right number of rooms with the right number of things in and everything. I'm jus gunna try and stick with the whole idea of some rooms are good, some rooms are bad, and some rooms are in between. I think the fun in this is seeing what your mind comes up with.
> 
> Unless you are VERY, VERY good at lucid dreaming of course, in which case you can try and keep to the specifics. To each their own.



Well... Isn't it just like going to the Lucid Crossroad (if you know what that is) or going to a place you know in real life. You've stored knowledge about the place and so you assumed there to be a door on the left of such a hallway 'cause you remember its there and you know that in that specific room, there will be a red bed, a poster of a flying turtle, a window and other stuff. Since you know its there in real life (or in your mind) then its there when you enter it... Sort of like how you can summon people by assuming they will be behind a certain door. Just wondering.

----------


## KingYetiTeffa

Well I don't know about you, Sleepy, but I don't have that kind of accuracy in my dreams whatsoever, even lucid ones. And I'm pretty sure that's true of most/all people. I mean, I've been in my house in lucid dreams and while it (usually) seems pretty accurate, there are always differences that sometimes I don't pick up on until I'm awake. And that's my house, where I spend a huge portion of my waking life; if my mind can't accurately represent that in my dreams then I've got no hope with somewhere that doesn't actually exist empirically.

I have heard of the lucid crossroads, and while I don't agree on the whole dream-sharing aspect of it, I did think it was a pretty cool place to try and dream up. But, even knowing all the details that were written about it, I know (even though I never actually did dream of it) that my mind's version would be different from what I'd thought it would be from reading.

I also just think the fun is in the surprise. Opening doors, not knowing what's going to be on the other side and so on. If I could imagine the place in it's entirety, down to cracks in the floorboards and spiders in cupboards, even before I've stepped a dream-foot in the place, then a lot of the fun and excitement is gone. 

Although each to his own.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Well I don't know about you, Sleepy, but I don't have that kind of accuracy in my dreams whatsoever, even lucid ones. And I'm pretty sure that's true of most/all people. I mean, I've been in my house in lucid dreams and while it (usually) seems pretty accurate, there are always differences that sometimes I don't pick up on until I'm awake. And that's my house, where I spend a huge portion of my waking life; if my mind can't accurately represent that in my dreams then I've got no hope with somewhere that doesn't actually exist empirically.
> 
> I have heard of the lucid crossroads, and while I don't agree on the whole dream-sharing aspect of it, I did think it was a pretty cool place to try and dream up. But, even knowing all the details that were written about it, I know (even though I never actually did dream of it) that my mind's version would be different from what I'd thought it would be from reading. 
> 
> I also just think the fun is in the surprise. Opening doors, not knowing what's going to be on the other side and so on. If I could imagine the place in it's entirety, down to cracks in the floorboards and spiders in cupboards, even before I've stepped a dream-foot in the place, then a lot of the fun and excitement is gone. 
> 
> Although each to his own.



Well, I can't say I do since I have always been in unknown places in my lucid dreams. However, I remember as a kid, I had reocuring dreams of certain places. The dreams would be different, but the rooms and things would be at the same place. They'd maybe change but I never realized since I wasn't so much focused on my dreams at that time, I simply remembered them. So now, I expect that maybe I could make myself places like that, places that stay stable and are almost always the same. 

Me too, I don't believe in share dreams, leave out that the lucid crossroads would be an actual place where people can meet but I did like its other aspects. never went though.

Yes, the surprise is fun but I also like stability. I don't like the fact that I could be in a forest and then turn around and be somewhere completly different and then turn again and be on an iceberg. Well, I'd like it, but I prefer coherent things. I like when a dream makes a story. If I was in a cool room and went down a hallway to another room that was not as interesting, I'd like being able to go back to the room... If you get what I mean. But, I do enjoy openning a door and see what's on the other side for the surprise.

----------


## Onforty

I actually did that before you even planned it!
I used weapons, and kicked alot of alien butt!
Linking when i found link..

EDIT: Here it is  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=78035

----------


## Death-Wuad

Pretty funny concept, I'll have to give it a try.

----------


## Beyond Reality

I want in. Start a website man this is epic, you could make some serious coin.

----------


## GabrielG

Ya HP would be cool in a lucid dream I've had a weird power bar thing appear and it was going down and when it hit 0 i woke up so maybe when I attempt this I can make a hp bar appear  ::D: btw very creative idea love it

----------


## Maeni

Oh no you didn't!


Well the subject is interesting, so it deserves immortality, or at least rejuvenation.

This is really amazing xD

----------


## The Adventurer

i wish i could have found this thread when it first started... it's a really cool idea and even though i probably wouldn't have been able to do it with my nooby LDing, it would have been fun to be involved. I'm going to start looking for some more games!

----------


## WarBenifit156

If I have a lucid dream tonight, I'll try to do your adventure game. I'm going to be the Avatar (from the show Avatar: The Last Airbender) and own them with the four elements. I haven't changed the scenery yet, but I'll give it a go.

----------


## username695

I'm surprised this is 3 years old and nobody has beaten it. lol

----------


## Strawberry Canvas

> I'm surprised this is 3 years old and nobody has beaten it. lol



LOL! i just realized that!

----------

